# RolePlay Geschichten



## .Blôôdy. (2. Februar 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffies,
ihr mögt RP? dann schreibt doch mal eine story 
zu eurem char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bewertet bevor ihr anfangt
immer die story über euch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (2. Februar 2009)

*Bloodytear – RP Story​*
Raunen ging durch die Wälder Loderon’s als der Magier Nairmis Blood starb.
Sein Leichnam wurde von einer Eskorte die von Uther Menethill ausging begleitet.
Sie kam in das Königliche Grabmahl, denn er war einer der Leibwachen Uther’s.
Arthas selbst hat ihm sein Leben genommen wie er versucht hatte Uther’s leben zu
retten.
*-zirka 48 Jahre spähter-​*
„arg, verdammt wo bin ich?!“, Nairmis stand auf und sah sich um, lauter Gebein, Schädel und Ungeziefer. Er sah an sich herab, sah dass er nur ein Gerippe war, sah dass er einer von Sylvanas Verlassenen war. Eine Träne aus reinem Blut Tropfte auf den Boden, Nairmis
dachte an seine Familie, wie würde es seiner Frau ergehen?
Er stieg langsam die Treppe aus dem Grabmal auf, ein etwas fies aussehender Schurke unterhielt sich mit
einer Wache die auch Nairmis in das Dorf Todesend schickte.
Eine Magierin der Arkanen Schule fragte ihn wie er denn hieß, er erinnerte sich an die blutige Träne und antwortete kurz: „Bloodytear!“

Bloodytear, einer der treuesten Wächter Uther’s, war ein Verlassener.
Er meldete sich bei Sylvanas, Thrall, Voll’Jin, Bluthhuf und schwor der Horde ewige
Treue. Der Schwarze Drachenschwarm starb unter seiner Hand und Ragnaros der
Feuergott im Schwarzfels hatte ihn und seine Gefährten auch nicht lange überlebt.
Lady Vasji, Keal’Thas und Archimonde in der Zeitparallele des Hyjal’s waren zwar
stark aber starben genauso rasch wie die anderen. Mit Maiev Schattensang hatte
er Illidan wieder eingefangen und der Burnig Legion einhalt geboten.

Nun war die zeit gekommen Arthas ins Gesicht zu sehn und ihm ein ende zu bereiten,
Bloodytear war auf dem weg die Nekropole Naxxramas zu reinigen, sie zu reinigen von
der Geißel, dem Gefolge des Lich Königs.
Da stand er nun mit 9 anderen tapferen Helden vor dem gefürchteten Totenbeschwörer
Kel’Tuzad. Kel’Tuzad schickte nur seine Lakaien zu den Helden, dann war es soweit
er schleuderte seine Frostblitze nur so umsich. Kurz bevor er starb schrie Arthas und schickte
Kel’Tuzad zwei Nerubische Käfer, die ihn umso länger der Kampf noch dauerte verstärkten.
Jubelschreie ertönten, er war tot, der höchste Gefolgsmann von Arthas ist Gefallen.

Bloodytear bereitete sich nun auf den Kampf gegen den Lich vor, bis heute hat er noch keinen
Zugang zu seiner Zitadelle in Eiskrone gefunden. Aber der Tag wird kommen und Arthas wird
fallen, so schreibt es das Schicksal vor.


----------



## Exomia (2. Februar 2009)

naja ich muss sagen 4/10, warum? ganz einfach zu kurz zu wnig RP Bloodytear bei aller liebe ist nicht RP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber ich kann dich trösten ich bin nicht besser hier ein Beispiel:

Nach langem nachdenken und einigen schlaflosen Nächten, habe ich mich entschlossen der Allianz bei zu treten. Natürlich werde ich die Horde vermissen, die gemeinsamen lustigen stunden mit Sylvana oder die Saufgelager mit Thrall. Kael hat mich ja schon vor einiger Zeit sehr enttäuscht, zuerst predigt er von der Rettung und schlussendlich gammelt er auf Quel'Danas rum und lässt sich von irgend welchen Idioten die ganze Zeit Ganken. Das er jemals so tief fallen würde hätte ich ja nie gedacht, ihm werde ich sicherlich keine Träne Nachweinen...diese Weichei! Böse Zungen reden ja immer noch von der angeblichen liebe zwischen im und Illi aber egal das ist eine andere Geschichte. Jetzt will ich euch berichten wie das Schicksal mir übel mitspielte, wie es überhaupt zu meinem Wechsel kam! 

Mein Meister Blizz’art eröffnete mir vor einiger Zeit das meine gefallenen Freunde auf unserem weg in den Schwarzen Tempel wiedergeboren wurden. Aber das chicksal spielte mir übel mit! Die Reinkarnation vollzog sich auf der Seiten der Allianz. Nun waren die Tapfersten Helden der Horde, meine Freunde in Gnomen, Zwergen, Menschen, Drenai und noch viel Schlimmer Nachelfen wieder geboren! Aber ich kenne ihren Mut und ich vermisste sie zu sehr. Lange Zeit habe ich um sie getrauert, meine Rache an ihren Mördern gab mir nicht die Befriedigung welche ich mir erhoffte. Blizz’art sah dies und wusste um mein Schicksal welches ich mir nun selbst auserkoren hatte. Eine gebrochene Heldin wie ich kannte nur einen Weg, der Frei tot im Schwarzen Tempel. Noch als ich meine Vorbereitungen traf suchte mich der Mysteriöse Elf auf. Er berichtete mir von der Wiedergeburt, meine Freude jedoch hielt sich in grenzen. Wie konnte ich jemals Glücklich darüber sein, das meine Freunde in ferne Zukunft womöglich durch meine Hand sterben würden! So eröffnete er mir das es einen weg gab wie ich wieder in Ihren Reihen gelangen könnte. Ein Ritual solcher Macht war mir neu noch nie hatte ich von so etwas gehört. Aber mir war bewusst ob Horde oder Allianz wir hatten alle den gleichen Feind! Er erzählte mir von einem Ort westlich des Blackrocks, dort liefen die Arkanenmusster zusammen und schlossen sich zusammen in einen so genanten Albenstern. Schon einmal hatte ich von solch einem Ort gehört damals hatte angeblich Mediv selbst diese Punkte ausgewählt um seine mächtigsten Zauber zu wirken. 

Blizz’art gab mir eine liste mit dingen welche ich beschaffen sollte, in drei Tagen wenn der Mond voll am Himmel stehen würde müsse das Ritual vollzogen werden. So machte ich mich auf die Reise und schnelle hatte ich das meiste zusammen. Doch einige Reagenzien waren mir Fremd, ich hatte noch nie von Ihnen gehört so suchte ich das Orakel von Spar’kass’e es hatte schon auf mich gewartet als ich eintraf. Noch nicht bei ihr angelang erhob sie ihre alten gierigen Hände und sprach in dieser tiefen Stimme. 20 Euro brauchst du! 20 Euro sollst du haben! 20 Euro sind noch da, du bist immer noch im haben! Gehe nun 20 Euro sind gegeben der Transfer wird bald beginnen! Nun ja wie immer konnte ich mit ihrer Aussage wenig 
anfangen, das wichtigste war ich fühlte das ich diese „20 Euro“ nun hatte auch wenn ich sie nicht sah. Auf der Liste stand nun nur noch eine Sache, ich musste das Herz eines Helden besorgen. Sein Leben für meins aber das Herz musste das eines Allianzers sein. 

So suchte ich lange nach einem Held, viele Starben durch meine Hand doch in ihren Toden war nichts Heldenhaftes. Als ich eines Tages durch den Teufelswald ritt sah ich eine kleine Drenai Magierin, ich spürte eine bemerkenswert große Kraft in ihr schlummern, so schritt ich auf sie zu. Als ihr blick auf mich viel, fing sie so gleich an einen Zauber zu weben. Doch blockierte ich hin blitzschnell, ich wollte ihren Heldenmut testen! Ich sprach zu ihr und erklärte ihr mein vorhaben im ersten Moment vernahm ich keine Regung von ihr doch dann schaute sie mir direkt ins Gesicht, und nickte mir zu. Wieder Nahm sie eine Kampfhaltung ein und wir duellierten uns lange. Trotz ihrer noch relativ ungeformten Kraft schlug sie sich sehr 
gut! Plötzlich geschah das unvorhergesehene, eine Bestie der Legion erscheinte wie aus dem nichts und hielt direkt auf sie zu. Mit einem Schlag schleuderte er die Drenai gegen einen Baum und sie blieb regungslos am Boden liegen. Wut übernahm mein Handlungen, wieder einmal ein Scherge der mich von meinen Freunden trennen wollte. Ich sammelte all meine Kraft und wob den Zauber. Die Bestie lies so gleich von ihr ab und schritt auf mich zu, wie ein Berserker Schleuderte ich Feuer gegen Feuer. Doch meine Zauber schienen diesen Geschöpf wenig aus zu machen. Ich versuchte immer wieder abstand zu gewinnen, doch dabei rückte ich der Klippe immer näher. Ich musste meine Taktik ändern sonst wäre auch ich des Todes. Verzweifelt suchte ich nach einem sicheren Platz, doch von überall vermochte mich die Bestie leicht zu erreichen. Ich hört ein rascheln hinter mir, schnell genug konnte ich noch einen dieser Verdammten Schergen von Jadenar erkennen und beförderte ihn mit einem schlag über die Klippe. Doch hatte die Heimtücke des Feindes gewirkt ein schwerer Schlag traf mich in den Rücken und ich rutschte über die Klippe, geistesgegenwärtig hielt ich mich an einem Vorsprung fest. Doch auch hier erbebte die Erde unter den Lasten des Dämons 
welche immer näher kam. Es musste einen weg geben. Mit all meiner Kraft versuchte ich mich wieder auf sicherem Boden zu bringen. Als ich in das Antlitz des Dämons mein Ende schon sah, Spürte ich wie etwas mächtiges geradewegs auf uns zu hielt. Noch im Schlag der mir hätte gelten sollen drehte sich das Biest um, und verschwand aus meinem Blickfeld. Mit neuem Mut und all meiner noch verbliebenen Kraft zog ich mich hoch. Was ich sah versetzte mich in unbeschreibliches Erstaunen, die Magierin stand dort und Kämpfte mit einer 
Verbissenheit welche einem Sin’Dorei alle Ehre machte gegen das Dämonengezücht. Als eilte Ihr zur Hilfe, und gemeinsam Kämpften wir gegen unseren gemeinsamen Feind. Der Dämon holte erneut zum Schlag aus, ich weichte gekonnt aus und Schleuderte Ihm einen eisige Kälte entgegen, er holt erneut ich wob einen mächtigen meiner Mächtigsten Zauber doch der Schlag traf mich zu Früh. Die steinerne Faust presste jede Luft aus meine Lungen und schleuderte 
mich zu Boden. Schwer atmend versuchte ich mich aufzurichten, jedoch ruhte der schlag immer noch in meinen Knochen. Die Drenai stellte sich schützend vor mich und schleuderte einen Frostblitz nach dem anderen der Bestie entgegen. Immer noch gelähmt vor schmerzen musste ich dem Kampfverlauf zu sehen. Ein letztes mal Bäumte sich die Bestie auf um den alles entscheidenden Schlag aus zu führen, die Magierin schleuderte im selben Moment einen neuen Zauber gegen das mist Vieh. Ich sah wie der Dämon in sich zusammen fiel, doch ebenso brach auch die Drenai zusammen. 

Ich blinzelte mich zu ihr reglos lag sie am Boden. Ich schaute in ihr Gesicht, und Trauer machte sich in mir breit. Sie war wirklich eine Heldin, „Dummes Mädchen, warum bist du nicht gegangen! Ich kenne nicht mal deinen Namen.“ „Man nennt mich Shâya Elfe“ ich erschrak sie war doch nicht Tot „Du Närrin hättest fliehen 
sollen, warte ich werde mich um deine Wunden kümmern“ „Du wolltest doch meinen 
Heldenmut Testen.“ ein schwaches lächeln flog über ihr geschundenes Gesicht „Mach dir keine Mühe die Wunden sind zu tief, meine Zeit ist gekommen“ Sie hatte recht mir war es nie gelungen die Muster der Heilzauber zu entschlüsseln, „Du hättest dein Leben nicht umsonst geben müssen!“ Sie legte ihre Hand auf ihre Brust, und ein Goldener Schimmer ging darunter hervor, dann reichte sie mir ihre Hand in ihr befand sich ein noch immer schlagendes Herz „Nimm, lass meinen Tod nicht umsonst gewesen sein! In meiner Brust wird es aufhören zu 
schlagen doch es kann in deiner weiter leben.“ Ich zögerte „Du erst mich, wenn du es nimmst!“ so nahm ich es „Nein, du hast mich geehrt mit deinem Heldenmut, Heldin!“ Sie lächelte mich an und so gleich füllten sich Ihre Augen mit der Leere des Todes. „Möge das Licht über dich wachen.“ 

Ich teleportierte mich und den leblosen Körper Shâyas nach Silbermond, dort erwies ich ihr die Letzte Ehre. Und machte mich auf den Weg zum Albenstern. Heute nacht sollte es Geschehen. Auf meiner Reise Dachte ich noch oft an die Junge Magierin. Am Albenstern angekommen wartete dort auch schon Blizz’art. Ich übergab ihm ohne ein Wort die Reagenzien. Er Schaute sich ganz besonders das Herz an „Dies ist gut, es ist jung, es ist von einer wahren Heldin!“ Ich verachtete ihn für diese Tat welche ich auf mich nehmen musste „Nimm deinen Platz ein, dort in den Runen. Das Ritual wird sogleich beginnen, Der Transfer wird dich zwar schwächen aber du wirst deine Kraft wieder bekommen, so du denn gewillt bist.“ Ich schritt auf meinen Platz, die Luft knisterte nur so vor Magie. Blizz’art sprach Worte in einer Sprache welche ich nicht verstand, doch ich Spürte ihre macht und wie sich der Zauber in seinem Geist formte. Er hielt wehrend der ganzen Zeremonie das Herz in seine Hand. Da find es Plötzlich wieder an zu Pulsieren, es schwebte von seiner Hand direkt über mich. Meine Sinne schienen wie Benebelt, der Rausch der Magie nahm mich vollkommen in seinen Bann. Ich spürte eine warmes Licht, auch ich stieg in die Luft und sah nun das Herz welches direkt vor mir schlug. Es wurde immer schneller, das Licht wurde immer wärmer, nein es wurde heiß es schien mich fast zu verbrennen, der Schmerz traf mich überall es fühlte sich an als würde ich von innen heraus verbrennen. Ich versuchte mich an dieser Welt zu fesseln, doch es half nichts. Ich spürte noch wie ich zu Boden fiel dann wurde alles dunkel. 


Ich musste lange geschlafen haben, als meine Bewusstsein langsam wieder kehrte hörte ich eine stimme sagen „Es ist vollbracht, gehe und suche deine Freunde!“ ich öffnete meine Augen doch alles was ich sah war ein seltsamer Nebel der sich langsam auflöste, dann schwand wieder meine Kraft 
Stimmen drangen an mein Ohr „Da hinten, dort am Baum liegt noch jemand. Bei den Naru hoffen wir das Sie noch lebt“ ein Mann beugte sich über mich und tastete nach meinem Hals „Dem licht sei dank Sie lebt, los holt einen Heiler!“ ich spürte wie man mich hochhob und in ein Haus brachte, dann spürte ich wie etwas warmes mich durchfloss, und ich gewann an Kraft ich öffnete die Augen und sah in das Gesicht eines alten Drenai „Schwester geht es dir gut?“ Noch geschwächte hauchte ich mehr ein „ja“ als das ich es sagen konnte. „Weißt du 
wer du bist? Wie ist dein Name?“ Mein Name, würde ein Elfischer Name nicht sonderbar wirken? Ich drehte meine kopf etwas zur Seite, dann wusste ich wie man mich nennen sollte. „Shâya, man nennt mich Shâya.“ „Dem Licht sei dank das ihr überlebt habt. Die Naru müssen großes mit euch vorhaben. Ruht euch aus Shâya!“ und so verlies er mich wieder, und ich schlief ein.


----------



## Growling Wolf (2. Februar 2009)

Super Story erstmal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe jetzt leider keine eigene parat, allerdings mache ich schon mal ganz gerne bei RP Aktionen mit.
Auch ist es etwas Schade, dass selbst RP-Pve Server zu 80% aus Nicht-RPlern bestehen. Nur vereinzelt sieht man mal eine Hardcore-RP Gilde, die allerdings nicht wirklich bei der großen Masse an Bewunderung findet, sondern eher mit einem belustigten Blick auf die Gildenrekrutierungsnachricht ignoriert oder schlimmer noch verspottet werden.
Was bringt all die WoW-Spieler dazu, grundsätzlich ein gepflegtes Rollenspiel abzulehnen und es für sich in ein Raid-Farm-PvP-Spiel zu verwandeln ?

Nun habe ich drei Theorien :

Erstere bezieht sich wie viele vielleicht schon erwartet haben auf den Altersdurchschnitt der Spieler der in etwa zwischen 16 und 20 liegen sollte und die meisten in dem Alter sowieso nur Shooter und schnelle Spiele zocken, wobei natürlich ein langsames Rollenspiel nur reinpasst, wenn man schnellstmöglich damit durch ist. Dabei kann man es sich natürlich nicht erlauben beim Questen mit seinen Mitspielern zu reden, denn das würde ja viel zu viel Zeit kosten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zweitens denke ich, dass ein Großteil der Spieler einfach zu Casual ist, um sich mit Rollenspiel zu beschäftigen, denn wer keine Zeit für das Spiel hat, bekommt auch kein anständiges Rollenspiel hin (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)

Und letztere Gruppe der Anti-RPler sind diejenigen die 8 Stunden oder mehr pro Tag in WoW investieren um vielleicht nach einer Woche ein Item zu ergattern, dass noch einen Tick besser ist als ihr momentan hart erkämpftes Epic-Teil. Bei dieser Gruppe wird das Rollenspiel natürlich als sinnlos und nervig aufgefasst, denn was bringt es einem denn, mit irgendwelchen Menschen in einer komischen Art und Weise zu reden, wenn man dafür nicht mal Loot bekommt ?

Zugegeben ich neige zur Übertreibung, dennoch wäre es schön, wenn mehr Spieler Gefallen an Rollenspiel finden würden, da muss man auch keine Angst haben, dass man irgendwann dasteht und nichts mehr erreichen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long, Wolf


----------



## Exomia (2. Februar 2009)

Growling schrieb:


> Super Story erstmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Growling schrieb:


> ....(der rest).....



Stimm ich dir zu, aber naja oT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Blôôdy. (2. Februar 2009)

Exomia, das is ne Top Story :=)
nur bei mir isses das erste mal das ich sone Geschichte schreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deshalb isses ned so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich denke für den anfang isses ned schlecht ^^


----------



## claet (2. Februar 2009)

Ähm *hust*

Immer das gleiche - wieviele Leute haben eigentlich direkt "WoW - Allgemein" als Bookmark?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exomia (2. Februar 2009)

Ich geb dir mal einen Tipp, du sagst  das war Eine Geschichte, aber das stimmt so nicht. Es ist ne Zusamenfassung? wo ist die Spannung? Die Einleitung war etwas weit hergeholt. Wieso eine Leibwache von Uther? Uther ist einer der größten Helden, mache aus einem Nichts einen Held so erkennt man entwicklungen besser und nicht aus einem Helden einen Helden.

Was fehlt ist eine Beschreibung zu deinem Charakter. Was ist er, Wie ist er, vor allem was denkt er? Willst du Leser fesseln müssen sie sich mit der Figur irgend wie identifizieren können.

Deine Geschichte ist eine Trailer für pre BC, BC und den Start vob WotlK. 

Ich versuch mal spontan mein Glück:

_"Arg, verdammt wo bin ich?"_, Nairmis stand auf und sah sich um, Ein schummriges licht lies nicht viel erkennen. Fackeln an den modrigen Wänden waren die einzige Lichtquelle. Er lag umring von lauter Gebein, Schädel und Ungeziefer. Als er an sich herab sah erkannte er nur ein paar schmutzige Leinen. So machte er sich auf den in nächster nähe liegenden aufstieg zu erklimmen. Anfangs fiel es ihm scher ihm schien es so als wäre hätte er sich Tage lang nicht bewegt, so musste sich die Gischt auf See anfühlen. Einige Zeit später sah er den Ausgang der Mond schien Hell. Voller Freude trat er ins erlösende Licht, doch diese Erlösung veränderte alles. Was war mit ihm geschehen, sein Körper war so fremd. Ihm wurde bang als er seine toten Hände im weisen schein sah. _"Das.." _er unterdrückte eine Träne _"Das kann nicht.."_
Ein Schwall aus Bildern der vergangenen Zeiten überkam ihn, Was war mit seinem Weib, seinen Kindern. Die Emotionen überwältigten ihn. Doch alles was er an Trauer hervorbrachte war ein markerschütternder Schrei.
Verloren Streifte er durch die nahen Wälder, er rannte so schnell er konnte. Ohne Orientierung fiel er geschwächt zu Boden, die Hände vor Erschöpfung fest in den Boden gekrallt. Da spürte er eine sanfte Berührung, welche zart seine Wange herab glitt. Etwas kühles tropfte auf seine Linke. 
Da war er der letzte lebende Funken in ihm ein blutige Träne....


Stunden schienen vergangen zu sein als er hinter einem Baum eine Bewegung wahr nahm. _"Hallo?" _Wer war das? Die fremde kehlige Stimme wurde lauter _"Hallo? Ist da jemand? Du brauchst dich nicht fürchten!" _Nairmis  fühlte sich unsicher was ist wenn man ihn so sieht. Wo war das Licht wenn man es brauchte? Er fühlte sich von allem verlassen. Da tauchte ein Mann vor ihm auf. Er trug lumpige Kleidung, alt und verschlissen, eigentlich müsste er erbärmlich Stinken, doch unangenehmer Geruch machte sich nicht breit. _"Hey beruhig dich, Ich kann dir Helfen. Komm mit ich bringe dich zu einem Ort wo dir keine Gefahr droht."_ Nairmis nickte nur. So machten sie sich auf den Weg, raus aus dem Wat über an einigen Feldern vorbei die schon seid Sommern brach liegen mussten. Hier war alles so trostlos und dennoch fühlte er sich mit jedem Schritt ruhiger. Sein Weggefährte stellte sich als Bardrom vor, er redete den ganzen Weg bis sie schließlich an ein Dorf kamen. _"Das da ist Todesend, dort wird man dir weiter helfen. Du hast lange geschlafen, sie werden sich um dich kümmern. Achso wie heißt du eigendlich?"_ Nairmis wollte zuerst seinen waren Namen nennen doch er war nicht mehr er. _"Na? Dein Unterkiefer scheinst du noch zu haben, Zunge verfault?" _Badrom gluckste amüsiert. _"Ich heiße..." _Da kam ihm die Blutige Träne in den Sinn _"Nenn mich Bloodytear." "Na gut "Bloody" wir werden uns wieder sehen, hoffe ich doch." _So machte er sich davon und Nairmis unter dem neuen Namen Bloodytear auf den weg in eine Fremde Welt.....


So hab mein bestes gegeben ich hoffe es hilft dir weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stoffl (2. Februar 2009)

Bloodytears ist auch ein Name der zu 100% in der WoW-Welt vorkommen würde. 100 Punkte. Tolle Story. Wenn schon RP, dann richtig.


----------



## Growling Wolf (3. Februar 2009)

> Stimm ich dir zu, aber naja oT


Stimmt schon, aber musste mal raus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ähm *hust* ...


Stimmt auch wieder, aber dafür gibt es die Macht des Verschiebens hehe



> Bloodytears ist auch ein Name der zu 100% in der WoW-Welt vorkommen würde. 100 Punkte. Tolle Story. Wenn schon RP, dann richtig.


Tut mir Leid, aber da muss ich doch mal widersprechen. Nur weil sein Name englisch ist, heißt das nicht, dass er ungeeignet für RP ist.
Übersetz ihn einfach mal ins deutsche, dann hast du "blutige Tränen", was ich mir beispielsweise als Spitznamen eines Charakters vorstellen kann.
Natürlich sind bei sowas deutsche Namen geeigneter, aber seit dem ich auf US-Servern spiele ist mir das recht egal. Von mir aus kann sich jemand Rückenkratzer auf polnisch nennen, wenn er eine gepflegte Unterhaltung führen kann, ist der Name vollkommen irrelevant.

Sorry immernoch keine Geschichte meinerseits, ist schon spät, vielleicht fällt mir übern schlafen was ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nacht Buffers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (3. Februar 2009)

Hier mal etwas aus der Mottenkiste. 

Erschöpft klappte der Hexer das uralte Buch zu und sah eine Weile sinnend in die Ferne.
„Es ist so weit, die Zeichen sind eindeutig“ sagte er schliesslich mit einer Mischung aus Furcht und Entschlossenheit.
„Aber wir beide werden es diesmal kaum alleine schaffen.“ Jakpit, sein treuer Wichtel sah ihn aufmerksam an.
Lange hatte er die Entscheidung vor sich her geschoben und gezweifelt ob er die Zeichen und Symbole richtig gedeutet hatte. Doch die Beschwörungen und uralten Rituale, die er vollzogen hatte ließen keinen anderen Schluss zu.
„Der dunkle Lord des Feuers wird mächtiger und schart seine Schergen um sich Jakpit.“ murmelte Enceladus mehr zu sich selbst. „Und wir werden die Hilfe aller freien Völker Azeroths benötigen, um ihm Einhalt zu gebieten“.
Enceladus erhob sich und sah sich in seinem Studierzimer um. In den Schränken und Regalen sammelten sich Erinnerungsstücke und Trophäen aus vergangenen Kämpfen und Erlebnissen.
„Viel zu viel alter Kram“ murmelte der Hexer.
Er gab sich einen Ruck. Es hatte keinen Sinn, das Unausweichliche weiter aufzuschieben.

„Jakpit, es gibt Arbeit. Wir werden Nachricht an lange vergessene Gefährten schicken und sie bitten uns beizustehen. Diesmal wird es kein Scharmützel sein, kein Geplänkel. Diesmal ziehen wir in den Krieg. Und wir werden bei allen Göttern jeden brauchen, der gewillt ist uns beizustehen.“
Nun, da er seinen Entschluss gefasst hatte, war ihm leichter zumute. Beschwingt, fast als ob die Jahre von ihm abgefallen wären, machte er sich daran die Botschaften zu verschicken.

Einige Tage darauf, es war später Abend, hörte der Hexer ein ungeduldiges Klopfen an seiner Tür. Jakpit, dessen Aufgabe es war, Besuchern die Tür zu öffnen, war spurlos verschwunden.
„Treibt sich wohl wieder in irgendeiner Paralleldimension herum, der Nichtsnutz..“ seufzte Enceladus als er sich erhob, um selbst zur Tür zu gehen. Als er jedoch den Raum zur halben Länge durchquert hatte, gab die Tür ein quietschendes Geräusch von sich und öffnete sich ein Stück.. Ein dunkler, gedrungener Schatten schob sich flink durch den Spalt und verschloss die Tür wieder sorgfältig, nicht ohne aufmerksam nach eventuellen Verfolgern in die Nacht gespäht zu haben.
„Nun lieber Bomlof, betrittst du immer so schnell und unaufgefordert fremde Behausungen?“
Der Zwerg , der sich forschend in dem spärliche beleuchteten Raum umsah, wobei sein Blick für Sekundenbruchteile an einigen edelsteinbesetzten silbernen Kerzenleuchtern hängen blieb, grinste breit.
“Glaube mir, alter Freund, normalerweise habe ich die meisten Probleme, schnell wieder aus fremden Behausungen hinauszukommen“
„Dein Gewerbe wird dich noch eines Tages umbringen.“ tadelte Enceladus mit einer hochgezogenen Augenbraue.
Bomlof zog seine nietenbesetzten Handschuhe aus und ließ sich schwer in des Hexers Lieblingssessel fallen.
„Wenn ich deine Nachricht richtig verstanden habe, muss ich mir um die Art meines Ablebens keine allzu großen Gedanken machen.“ sagte er. Behäbig langte er nach einer Weinkaraffe, die auf einem kleinen Beistelltisch stand und goß sich einen großen Kelch voll.
„Immer noch kein Bier im Haus.“ sagte er missbilligend „Das erklärt, warum du so ungesund dünn bist.“
Er fuchtelte mit dem Weinkelch vor Enceladus` Nase herum. „Lass mich das noch mal rekapitulieren. Du willst in den geschmolzenen Kern gehen, dieses ganze widerwärtige Pack , das sich dort herumtreibt erschlagen und am Schluss dem dunklen Fürst in seinen feurigen Hintern treten?“
„Falsch“ entgegnete der Hexer ruhig. „Ich will den uralten Drachen Onyxia erschlagen, in ihrem Atem das sagenumwobene Schwert Quel`Serar schmieden und dann Ragnaros in seinen feurigen Hintern treten, wie du dich ausdrückst.“
Der Zwerg sah sein Gegenüber fassungslos an. „Du bist wahnsinnig.“ stellte er fest. Er machte eine weit ausholende Bewegung mit seinem Weinkelch. „Diese ganzen Bücher haben dich irre gemacht.“
Bomlof stand auf und ging im Raum herum, verzweifelt bemüht Ordnung in seine Gedanken zu bringen. Nach einer Weile blieb er abrupt stehen und wandte sich wieder seinem Gesprächspartner zu. „Nenne mir einen einzigen Grund, warum ich bei so einem Himmelfahrtsunternehmen mitmachen sollte!“
Von der Tür zum Nebenzimmer erschallte ein zweistimmiges Kichern. „Weil wir dich sonst in ein Schaf verwandeln werden, du dicker, dummer Zwerg.“
Entgeistert starrte Bomlof auf die beiden kleinen Gestalten, die jetzt den Raum betraten.
„Lillifee und Ayohra“ konstatierte er und wandte sich Enceladus zu.“Du willst doch nicht diese beiden zu kurz geratenen Taschenspielerinnen mitnehmen?“
Die beiden Gnominnen reckten sich zu ihrer vollen Größe auf und versuchten Bomlof so grimmig wie möglich anzusehen.
„Vorsicht“ meinte Lillifee. „Wir könnten dich einfrieren“
„Oder verbrennen“ fügte Ayohra freudestrahlend hinzu.
„Oder einfach in einer gigantischen Explosion pulverisieren“ Voller Vorfreude tanzten die Gnominnen um den verwirrten Zwerg herum.

„Eigentlich wollte ich dir nicht drohen, sondern an dein patriotisches Ehrgefühl appellieren.“ Enceladus erhob sich und versuchte vergeblich, den beiden zerstörungswütigen Magierinnen Einhalt zu gebieten.
Noch bevor Bomlof etwas entgegnen konnte, traten zwei hochgewachsene Gestalten aus dem Halbdunkel der Zimmerecke. Die eine trug eine prächtige Rüstung , während man die andere auf den ersten Blick für eine zu groß geratene Zimmerpflanze halten konnte.
„Dieser Zwerg hat etwa so viel patriotisches Ehrgefühl wie eine Wanderheuschrecke.“stellte eine der Nachtelfenfrauen fest, worauf die andere zustimmend nickte.
„Djinn, Sheyla, ich möchte, dass ihr eure Abneigung gegen Zwerge wenigstens für eine Weile unter Kontrolle haltet.“ forderte Enceladus streng.
„Gnome, Elfen und was kommt noch“? Bomlof war erschüttert.
In diesem Moment öffnete sich de Tür zum Obergeschoß und ein weiterer Zwerg stand auf dem Treppenabsatz. Er wirkte verschlafen und rieb sich mit den Händen seine offensichtlich schmerzenden Schläfen.
„Was ist das für ein Krach? Ich brauche meinen Schlaf. Ihr seid euch darüber im Klaren, dass ohne mich überhaupt nichts geht?“

„Entgegen deiner Vorhaltungen, lieber Bomlof, habe ich durchaus Bier in meinem Keller.“sagte Enceladus resigniert. „Beziehungsweise ich hatte welches, bevor unser geistiger Beistand es entdeckt hat.“
„Warulex“ seufzte Bomlof. „Mir bleibt wirklich nichts erspart.“


Zur selben Zeit , viele hundert Meilen entfernt, kämpften sich zwei Zwerge durch das unwegsame Waldgebiet des östlichen Ashenvales.
„Ich kann nicht mehr“ sagte der eine plötzlich und setzte sich auf einen Baumstumpf. „lass uns eine Pause machen.“
„Wenn wir zu viele Pausen machen, kommen wir nie an“ entgegnete der andere, wobei er sich jedoch ebenfalls dankbar auf einen Felsbrocken niederließ.
„Ankommen? Wo denn? Seit wir vor zwei Tagen vor diesen Orks weggelaufen sind, haben wir keine Ahnung mehr wo wir sind. Wir werden dieses Azshara niemals finden – wenn es überhaupt existiert. Mir ist kalt und ich bin völlig von Dornen zerstochen.“
Kahazador und Kagain waren vor einigen Tagen von einer Rotte Orks überrascht worden und hatten sich überstürzt in die Wälder zurückziehen müssen. Sie hatten die Verfolger zwar abschütteln können, hatten jedoch während ihrer Flucht vollkommen die Orientierung verloren.
„Nutze Verbände“ empfahl Khazador und stand auf um sich umzusehen. „Hier kann sich aber auch kein Zwerg zurechtfinden. Es ist alles so – grün.“
„Wie auch immer“ Kagain kramte in seinem Rucksack nach seiner Decke. „Es geht auf die Nacht zu und ich bin dafür hier ein Lager aufzuschlagen. Da das Abendessen ausfallen muss, kann ich mich gleich aufs Ohr hauen.“
„Na schön“ meinte Khazador „ lass uns hier übernachten. Dieser Baum ist so gut wie jeder andere.“
„Bäume“ murmelte Kagain schon halb im Schlaf. „Wer immer sie erschaffen hat, muss Zwerge gehasst haben.“
Als Khazador plötzlich erwachte, schien es ihm, als hätte er nur ein paar Minuten geschlafen. Er rüttelte seinen Gefährten. „Wach auf. Da ist irgendwas.“
Kagain, der von steinernen Hallen mit warmen Feuern, saftigem Braten und malzigem Bier geträumt hatte, richtete sich missmutig auf.
„Was soll das heißen, da ist irgendwas? “
„Hier ist etwas, was nicht hierher gehört“ Khazador griff vorsichtig zu seinem Schwert.
„Ja und? Wir gehören auch nicht hierher. Lass mich weiterschlafen.“
„Sei still! Hörst du das nicht? Und vor Allem: riechst du das nicht?“
Kagain , der nun zu seinem Bedauern völlig wach geworden war, richtete seine Sinne in die Nacht. Ein Geräusch, als wenn etwas Großes versuchte, sich leise durch das Unterholz zu bewegen, war zu hören und gleichzeitig trug der Wind einen beißenden Wildtiergeruch heran.
„Was kann das sein“?
„Keine Ahnung. Ein Tier, möglicherweise ein Raubtier.“
Während sie gespannt in die Dunkelheit starrten kam das Geräusch näher und ein tiefes Brummen ertönte.
„Ein Bär“ stellte Khazador fest und hob sein Schwert. „Der will uns bestimmt fressen“
„Dann sollten wir den Spieß schleunigst umkehren“ entgegnete Kagain. „Mir hängt der Magen bis zu den Kniekehlen.“
Als er sich umdrehte, um auch sein Schwert zu ergreifen sah er jedoch eine Pfeilspitze eine Hand breit vor seinem Gesicht.
„Das“ sagte eine sanfte weibliche Stimme „würde ich nicht tun.“

Aus dem Schatten der Büsche trat eine Nachtelfin hervor. Der Pfeil ihres langen Bogens zeigte zwar immer noch auf Kagains Nase, doch hatte sie die Sehne halb entspannt.
„Nur Zwerge oder Orks können so laut schnarchen.“ stellte sie amüsiert fest. „Und ich frage mich, ob wir mit euch beiden tatsächlich das kleinere Übel erwischt haben.“
„Wir? Wer ist wir? “ Die Zwerge schauten sich suchend um.
„Oh verzeiht meine Freunde. Erlaubt, dass wir uns vorstellen. Die kleine Gnomendame, die hinter euch steht und bereit ist, euch ihren Dolch in die Nieren zu stoßen, verheimlicht aus beruflichen Gründen ihre wahre Identität und ist in einschlägigen Kreisen unter dem Namen Meuchelfuchs bekannt.“
Khazador drehte sich um die eigene Achse und sah eine grinsende Gnomin, die freundlich mit einem Dolch winkte, der halb so groß wie sie selbst war.
„Die junge Menschenfrau,“ fuhr die Elfin fort „die dort hinten auf den Ausgang dieser Begegnung wartete, um etwaige Überlebende wieder zusammenzuflicken und jetzt unter ohrenbetäubendem Lärm näher kommt, heißt Alandil. Der Name des Elfenkriegers, der hinter jenem Baum steht und dafür sorgt, dass ihr meinem armen Teddy nichts tut, ist Keepit und ich selbst schließlich werde Elveen genannt.“

„Und was macht ihr in diesem abgelegenen Winkel Kalimdors?“ fragte Kagain, die Pfeilspitze nicht aus den Augen lassend.
Alandil und Keepit waren inzwischen ebenfalls an das Lager getreten.
„In Anbetracht der Umstände fände ich es angemessener, wenn ihr uns den Grund für euer Hiersein mitteiltet“ bemerkte die Priesterin.

Die beiden Zwerge sahen sich unsicher an. Einerseits hatten sie keine Lust, ihre Mission preiszugeben, andererseits sprachen Pfeil, Dolch und nicht zuletzt der riesige Speer, den Keepit in den Händen trug, eine deutliche Sprache.
In stiller Übereinkunft beschlossen sie, die Wahrheit zu sagen. Immerhin waren sie nicht von Orks oder anderen Kreaturen der Horde überrascht worden und zumindest offiziell waren Menschen, Elfen Gnome und Zwerge Verbündete, obwohl von großer Zuneigung zwischen diesen Völkern keine Rede sein konnte.
„Nun gut.“ Khazador holte tief Luft hoffte inständig, nur keinen Fehler zu machen. „Wir sind Paladine, unterwegs auf einem Botengang nach Azshara im Auftrag eines mächtigen Hexers.“

Nun war es für die Neuankömmlinge an der Zeit, sich nachdenklich anzuschauen.
„Warum setzen wir uns nicht und plaudern ein wenig ?“ schlug Elveen vor. „Wir haben vielleicht mehr gemeinsam als man auf den ersten Blick annehmen könnte.“


Inzwischen hatte man sich in Enceladus` Haus einigermaßen beruhigt und zu einem späten Nachtmahl niedergelassen. Nachdem alle gesättigt waren, machten sich die beiden Zwerge systematisch daran, die letzten Alkoholvorräte des Hexers zu vernichten.
„Ich dachte immer, Elfen trinken nur Wasser.“ Warulex schaute scheinbar erstaunt auf die beiden Weinkelche, die Djinn und Sheyla vor sich stehen hatten.
„Oder Milch von wilden Dryaden, um Mitternacht bei Vollmond in einem heiligen Hain gemolken.“ fügte Bomlof stichelnd hinzu.
„Im Gegenteil“ klärte Djinn die beiden auf „Wir Elfen verstehen es durchaus, einen sehr guten Wein zu keltern.“
„Unsere Lieblingssorte ist Teldrassiler Zwergenblut“ ergänzte Sheyla liebenswürdig. „Davon kann man gar nicht genug bekommen.“
Enceladus seufzte. Es würde nicht einfach werden, die unterschiedlichen Charaktere und Meinungen unter einen Hut zu bringen. Er räusperte sich und ergriff das Wort.
„Tief unter dem Blackrock hat der Elementarfürst Ragnaros seine dunklen Schergen um sich gesammelt und gewinnt täglich an Macht . Unser Ziel ist es, ihn zu vernichten, bevor er seine volle Stärke erlangt hat und die Welt wieder in ein Chaos stürzen kann wie es zur Zeit der titanischen Kriege geherrscht hat.
Um Ragnaros besiegen zu können, brauchen wir Hilfe und müssen uns eine mächtige Waffe beschaffen. Was die Hilfe angeht , so habe ich eine Expedition nach Azshara geschickt. Die dortigen Wasserlords liegen seit Anbeginn der Zeiten mit den Feuerelementaren im Krieg. Vielleicht werden sie uns unterstützen.
Die Elfen in Eldre`Thalas wissen um das Geheimnis des uralten Schwertes Quel’ Serrar. Ich habe ein paar Leute dahin geschickt um die Elfen zu befragen und ich erwarte täglich Nachricht von ihnen.
In der Zwischenzeit müssen wir uns um weitere Verbündete kümmern. Ich habe euch zusammengerufen um …“
Der Hexer unterbrach sich als sein Blick auf Warulex fiel. Der hatte mitten in der Bewegung den Humpen zum Mund zu führen, innegehalten und starrte Enceladus fassungslos an.
„Du hast Leute nach Eldre`Thalas geschickt? Um die Elfen zu befragen?“
„ Ja. Warum nicht? Dort weiß man um das Ritual dieses Schwert zu schmieden und es gibt da eine Prophezeiung…“
„Das ist mir alles bewusst“ unterbrach ihn der Zwerg. „was dir anscheinend nicht klar ist, ist das Eldre`Thalas von Ogern besetzt ist und die Elfen sich in den hintersten Winkel der Stadt zurückgezogen haben. Das was früher Eldre`Thalas war, ist heute eine Ruine die Dire Maul genannt wird.“


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Februar 2009)

Haubautz  11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grübelnd stand die Schamanendame Ohri vor ihrem Schuhschrank. Es gab bedauerlicherweise nur wenige fähige Hordenschuster, die in der Lage waren, gefällige und modische Schuhe für zwei aufregend große Zehen herzustellen. Dennoch umfasste Ohris Schuhsammlung inzwischen stolze 32 Paar der feinsten Zweizehentreter Azeroths. 
Was die Wahl nicht leichter machte. Ein Tagesausflug ins Scholazarbecken war geplant, Saronitbecken wie sie es selber immer scherzhaft nannte. Die Schuhe sollten bequem sein und doch robust. Und natürlich sexy, wer weiß welch netter Troll einem über den Weg geflogen kam. (Oder einer von den großen stämmigen Tauren, aber dass durfte man nicht laut sagen.) Schließlich entschied sie sich für ein Paar Guci -Sabatons aus wunderbar weichem Junggnomenleder.
Sündhaft teuer aber weich wie ein Traum.

Sie hüpfte vergnügt durch Dalaran Richtung Flugpunkt. Klar hätte sie bis dahin auch reiten können, aber sie hatte es nicht eilig und genoss das bunte Treiben. Händler boten Ihre Waren an, kleine Grüppchen standen zusammen und tratschten über die Ereignisse des letzten Tages, einzelne standen auf selten Reittieren herum, einfach um zu zeigen das sie sie ein solches besitzen. Kleine Kinder schrien sich Beleidigungen zu oder verglichen den Schaden den sie an den Dummies gemacht hatten. Gelbe Wesen aus sehr fernen Ländern versuchten Gold zu verkaufen und wollten dafür etwas merkwürdiges das sie Euro nannten.

Beim Flugpunkt angekommen murmelte sie die tausendmal gesprochenen Worte und Manta ihr geliebter Netherrochen materialisierte sich aus dem Nichts. Behende sprang sie auf seinen Rücken. Ihre Schuhe pressten sich in Mantas Flanken und der stolze Schweber erhob sich elegant in die Lüfte über Dalaran.
Sie flog Richtung Becken, immer in der Hoffnung, einen fliegenden Allie zu sehen auf einem dieser lustigen langsamen Reittiere. 
Nichts bereitete ihr mehr Spaß als um diese herum zu fliegen, unten durch oder oben drüber. Gern lachte sie den genervten Piloten dabei aus oder zeigte ihnen einige merkwürdige Gesten. 
Doch heute war ihr das Glück nicht hold. Nur ein paar Mietflieger kreuzten ihren Weg. Die armen Wichte auf ihren Reitmounts tief unten am Boden ignorierte sie wie immer.

Bald schon erstreckten sich die grünen Ebenen des Scholazarbeckens unter ihr und sie verringerte die Flughöhe drastisch.
Jetzt war es vorbei mit Scherz und Schabernack. Sie konzentrierte sich zunächst auf Erzvorkommen und flog zu einer der Säulen. Nichts da, kein einziges Erz. Auch die Suche nach Kräutern blieb ergebnislos. Die Konkurenz schlief nicht.
Dann brannte ein gelber Fleck auf ihrer Netzhaut. Das erhoffte Zeichen, Sie gab Manta die Sporen und steuerte auf das Ziel zu. Jetzt nur keinen Fehler machen. Das Erz kam in Sichtweite, dann in Reichweite. Die Bergbauaxt zücken und von Manta abspringen war eins. Tief bohrte sich der Pickel in das frische glitzernde Vorkommen. Ihrs!  Ein Schatten, der auf sie fiel verriet ihr, dass sie keine Sekunde zu früh angekommen war. Ein enttäuschter Mitsammler zog seines Weges. 
Sie verstaute die Erze und Kristalle in den Tiefen ihre zahllosen Rücksäcke und beschwor Manta wieder zu sich. Wer rastet der rostet.

Einige Stunden später, waren die Rucksäcke prall gefüllt, Mantas und ihr Magen knurrten und sie beschloss den Heimweg anzutreten.
Just in diesem Augenblick glitzerte nocheinmal ein gelber Fleck auf der Netzhaut. Ein Vorkommen noch zum Abschluss.
Manta fegte durch die feuchtwarme Luft. 
In Sichtweite erkannte sie dass das Vorkommen bewacht war. Ein großer Adler thronte hoch über ihrem Erz. Sie machte schon ihre Waffen bereit, als sie aus dem Augenwinkel die Silhouette eines Allievogels erkannte. Schnell gewann sie Höhe. Wie erhofft stürzte sich ein Nachtelf auf das Vorkommen ohne den Adler entdeckt zu haben und wurde sofort angegriffen. Manta ging in den Sturzflug und nur wenige Augenblicke später war das Erz ihrs. Höflich bedankte sie sich bei dem wutschnaubenden Spitzohr und murmelte die Formel des astralen Ruckrufes. 
Ein schöner Abschluss für einen erfolgreichen Tag.

Noch schweißbedeckt und dampfend stand sie im nächsten Moment wieder in Dalaran. 
Doch noch war an Feierabend nicht zu denken. Erze mussten verhüttet werden um dann zusammen mit den Kräutern an den Lageristen verschickt zu werden.
Manchmal beneidete Ohri ihn um seinem Job.
Aber nur manchmal.


----------



## Hubautz (3. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön Ohri  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chínín (11. Februar 2009)

*kopf schüttelt*

Können die Leute keine Geschichten machen ohne gleich nebenher einen Gegner umzubringen, wie z.B. Ragnaros?

Ich meine: Ragnaros! Hallo? der ist 30 Meter groß! normalerweise haut der mit einem Schlag die Mauer von Sturmwind ein! 
Und da sollen läppische 40 Mann reichen?
och kommt schon, man bräuchte doch rein logisch mindestens 200 Magier die alle gleichzeitig Frostbl....Ragnaros einfrieren...

Wieso können die Leute nicht einfach nen Yeti in Dun Morogh abschlachten, oder Leute der gegnerischen Fraktion umbringen? WIESO?


----------



## Hubautz (12. Februar 2009)

Möglicherweise aus dem gleichen Grund wegen dem es in „Herr der Ringe“ nicht darum geht, dass Frodo im Auenland Karnickel jagt – nur so als Gedanke. 

Zudem ist diese Geschichte vor Jahren quasi „raidbegleitend“ entstanden. 
Und er ist ja noch gar nicht tot, der Ragnaros – zumindest in der Geschichte nicht.


----------



## Chínín (12. Februar 2009)

Hab ich gesagt das der Karnickel jagen soll? Nicht unbedingt Ragnaros! Ich z.B. bevorzuge Arena Kämpfe: sind realistisch und können trotzdem spannend sein.

btw: spielst du Frodo? Wenn jeder Frodo wäre, dann könntest du gerne Ragnaros umlegen gehen!


----------



## Hubautz (13. Februar 2009)

Dann schreibe doch einfach mal eine Role Play Geschichte über einen spannenden Arenakampf.  Das könnte wirklich interessant werden, auch wenn ich ein klein wenig gespannt bin, wie du den „Realismus“ von diversen Klassenfertigkeiten einbauen willst.


----------



## Chínín (13. Februar 2009)

Mit Realismus meinte ich, dass du nicht unbedingt geschichtsträchtige Kreaturen wie z.B. Ragnaros, Nefarian, Illidan etc. einfügen sollst...Ein wenig unrealistisch kann es schon sein, z.B. Krieger mit Plattenrüstung, die mindestens 5 mal so schwer ist wie er selbst, und waffen, die genauso groß sind wie er selbst, Springt 20 meter durch die Luft (SO würde ich das nicht verfassen)


----------



## Chínín (13. Februar 2009)

So, da ist dann die Geschichte von zwei Gnomen, die das erste mal in die Arena gingen! Kritik ist erwünscht!

edit: bedenkt, dass dieser Text in 3 Stunden entstanden ist, in denen ich nebenher noch im Buffed Forum unterwegs war ;-)

Juron und Dexatron

Nun standen beide vor dem Ring der Prüfung. Juron trug bereits seine Plattenrüstung. Seine beiden für einen Gnom gigantischen Streitkolben hatte er in einem Ledergurt aus Kodoleder. Dexatron dagegen hatte es da leichter. Er trug seine extra leichte Zusammenstellung, bestehend aus einer Robe, die aus hochelfischer Seide gemacht war, und seine Schuhe aus Talbukleder. Seinen Kampfstab hielt er als Wanderstock in der linken Hand.
&#8222;Auf geht&#8217;s&#8220; sagte Dexatron
-&#8222;Ja, endlich! Ich will endlich fette Kühe vermöbeln!&#8220; erwiderte Juron
Dexatron seufzte. Juron hatte ihn seit Wochen dazu gedrängt endlich mit ihm in die Arena zu gehen. Juron fand keinen anderen Partner, er meinte es liege an der Größe. Juron hatte die Angewohnheit seine, für einen Gnom eigentlich gute, Größe zu verfluchen.
So gingen dann beide los zum Arenameister. Zuerst fanden sie sich nicht zurecht und Juron hatte, wieder einmal, eine wildfremde Elfe fast angeschrieen. Die Elfe blinzelte, da Juron nur schlecht Gemeinsprache spricht. Dexatron beherrschte die Gemeinsprache besser und fragte selbst. Die Elfe deutete zum Arenameister und die beiden Gnome gingen los. Beim Arenameister angekommen versuchte Juron Kontakt aufzunehmen, wobei er mal wieder seine schlechten Sprachkenntnisse vergaß. Dexatron sagte:
&#8222;Entschuldigen sie, mein Bruder kann eigentlich nur Gnomisch, eigentlich wollten wir eine Arenagruppe aufstellen, um an den Kämpfen teilzunehmen&#8220;
-&#8222;Hm, alles klar, habt ihr euch schon einen Namen ausgedacht?&#8220;
-&#8222;Frostschraube AG!&#8220; sagte Juron
-&#8222;Was?&#8220; erwiderte der Goblin
-&#8222;Juron! Verdammt! Wenn ich dabei bin, überlässt du mir die Gespräche! Hör auf mir zwischenzuplappern!&#8220; fluchte Dexatron auf Gnomisch, und sagte dann zum Goblin in der Gemeinsprache: &#8220;Er sagte, Frostschraube AG!&#8220;
-&#8222;Achso, naja, der Name ist doch okay. Und das Teamwappen? Schon `ne Idee?&#8220;
-&#8222; Ein weißer Schraubenzieher auf schwarzen Hintergrund, nein ein blauer Schraubenzieher wäre besser!&#8220;
-&#8222;Alles klar, fehlen nur noch 200 Gold!&#8220;
-&#8222;200 Gold sind doch vielzuviel! Sagen wir 150!&#8220;
-&#8222;Wollt ihr in die Arena oder nicht?&#8220;
-&#8222;Ach verdammt, hier haste` dein Geld!&#8220;
Grinsend nimmt der Goblin das Geld entgegen, und gibt den beiden jeweils ein kleines Stück Papier, in das ihr Wappen, Teamname, und eigener Name eingraviert sind. Der Goblin setzt noch hinzu:
&#8222;Also um einem Kampf beizutreten einfach den Ohrenbeißer ansprechen, der setzt euch dann auf die Liste!&#8220;
-&#8222;Alles klar!&#8220;
So gingen Juron und Dexatron zum Ohrenbeißer und meldeten sich an.
&#8222;Müssen wir jetzt warten? Ich will nicht warten!&#8220; sagte Juron
-&#8222;Bleib ruhig, sind bestimmt gleich dran!&#8220; erwiderte Dexatron

Nach zwei Stunden kamen die beiden dran. Ihnen wurde gesagt, sie würden gegen ein Team antreten, das heiße &#8222;Die schöne und das Biest&#8220;. Dexatron und Juron gingen in den Vorraum zur Arena. Hinter ihnen schloss sich das Tor und die beiden standen alleine in dem Vorraum. Es war still.
Juron zog sich seine Ingenieursbrille über, während sich Dexatron die rote Kapuze über den Kopf warf.
Dexatron murmelte einige Worte, worauf Juron aus seiner leicht gebückten Haltung rauskam, und die beiden Streitkolben vom Rücken nahm. Er hielt sie leicht in beiden Händen und schwang sie ein wenig hin und her.
&#8222;Denk an unsere Taktik!&#8220; sagte Dexatron
-&#8222;Ja, Ja!&#8220; erwiderte Juron

Nach einer Minute der Stille öffnete sich das Tor. Juron erkannte Massen von begeisterten Zuschauern, die alle jubelten. Davon angestachelt brüllte er seinen Schlachtruf. Kurz darauf ertönte von der anderen Seite der Arena ein furchteinflößendes Gebrüll, welches Dexatron zusammenzucken ließ.
&#8222;Komm schon her, Fettsack!&#8220; brüllte Juron
Wieder ertönte das gleiche Gebrüll von der anderen Seite. Juron stapfte langsam los in die Arena. Gleißendes Sonnenlicht fiel ihm auf die Augen. Zwar war die Arena abgedeckt, trotzdem schienen aber einige Sonnenstrahlen hinunter. Juron hielt Ausschau nach dem anderen Team. Zuerst erkannte er nur ein paar Hörner. Dann kam der gewaltige Helm zum Vorschein. Der Helm mit den Hörnern gehörte einem Orc, das erkannte Juron sofort an der gebückten Haltung. Als der Orc vollständig zu sehen war, erkannte Juron zwei riesige Kriegsschwerter der Horde. Plötzlich rannte der Orc los, was Juron ihm nachtat. 
Da die Arena nur ungefähr 100 Meter lang war, waren sich die beiden Krieger ziemlich schnell näher gekommen. Als nur noch 30 Meter Abstand zwischen den beiden war, sprangen beide hoch und trafen sich 10 Meter über dem Boden in Luft. Alle 4 Waffen kreuzten sich. Das Holz von Jurons Streitkolben bog sich von der Wucht, und stöhnte dabei laut auf, trotzdem hielt es. Beide Krieger blieben so eine halbe Sekunde in der Luft, wobei sich ihre Blicke trafen. Zwar war der Blick des Orc furchteinflößend und  hätte jeden normalen Menschen in die Flucht geschlagen, aber Juron war so wahnsinnig, dass ihn dies nicht zurückhielt. Dann fielen beide zu Boden. In einem gewaltigen Knall kamen beide auf. Das Publikum konnte sich nicht mehr zurückhalten und jubelte, als wäre die komplette Legion besiegt worden. Die Staubwolke, die die beiden wahnsinnigen Krieger beider Landung verursachten, wurde immer wieder aufgewirbelt.

Dexatron konnte nicht mehr tatenlos zusehen, also beschwörte er einen Kältekegel um die Staubwolke zu entfernen. Die Staubwolke entfernte sich unter dem heulenden Wind rasch wodurch Juron und der Orc zum Vorschein kamen. Juron war schon leicht erschöpft und musste schon ständig die Angriffe des Orc parieren. Dexatron erkannte sofort das Juron Probleme hatte und feuerte eine Salve aus Frostblitzen auf den Orc ab. Dieser schrie laut auf, als sich ein Frostblitz durch die Seite seiner Rüstung in sein Fleisch bohrte. Dexatron war schon am Grinsen, als sich die Wunde verheilte. Er sah sich um, konnte aber nichts finden. Erst als er genauer hinsah, erkannte er einen finsteren Schatten im Schatten einer Säule. Dexatron feuerte sofort einen Feuerball in die Richtung ab. Der Feuerball verschwand in einer grell leuchtenden Kugel aus Licht. Dexatron hatte plötzlich Probleme sich zu konzentrieren und konnte sich an keine Zauberformeln mehr erinnern. 
Aus seiner puren Verzweiflung nahm er seinen Stab und warf ihn nach dem Schatten. Der grelle Schild brach zusammen, und der Schatten bekam den Stab anscheinend an den Kopf. Dexatron  merkte, wie die geistliche Barriere, die es ihm verhinderte Zauber zu wirken, zusammenbrach. Sofort zündete er einige Frostblitze in Richtung des Schattens. Der Schatten löste sich auf und eine Blutelfe kam zum Vorschein, die sofort einen Heilzauber zu wirken schien. Dexatron unterbrach mittels eines Zaubers das Wirken der Elfe und sprach die lange Formel für einen Pyroschlag.
Die Elfe versuchte hektisch noch einige Zauber zu wirken, die aber alle durch Dexatron&#8217;s Unterbrechungszauber verhindert wurden. Dexatron hielt seine offene Hand in Richtung der Elfe und der Magmaball bahnte sich seinen Weg durch die Luft. Zwar musste sich das Geschoss durch ein rasch gewirktes Schild schlagen, kam aber trotzdem an. Die Priesterin brach zusammen und blieb reglos liegen.
Unterdessen hatte sich Juron mit dem Orc weiter duelliert, wobei aber keiner nachließ. Erst als die Elfenpriesterin starb, wurde der Orc schwächer. Juron holte einmal kräftig aus und schlug dem Orc die Beine mit seinem Streitkolben weg. Als der Orc am Boden lag holte Dexatron einmal kräftig aus, und zerschmetterte dem Orc den Schädel. Dexatron kam leicht gebückt zu dem hyperventilierenden Gnom herüber, und legte dem die Hand auf die Schulter.
&#8222;Gut gemacht, richtig gut gemacht, Bruder!&#8220;
-&#8222;Danke!&#8220; erwiderte Juron.


----------



## Fedaykin (30. Juli 2012)

Fehlpost


----------



## Dabears (2. November 2012)

Hallo RP-Gemeinschaft. Ich würde euch gerne mein aktuelles RP-Serverprojekt in Minecraft vorstellen.

Zunächst ein kleines Storyvideo um euch eine Vorstellung zu geben was die beginnenden Abenteurer bei uns erwartet:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_RgCjhqU0c[/youtube]

Wenn euch diese Umsetzung von RP zusagt und Ihr gerne eure eigenen RP Geschichten Wirklichkeit werden lassen wollt dann zögert nicht und schaut vorbei. 
RP-Schreiber sind gerne gesehen! Dazu bieten wir euch eine Menge tools. Von NPCs mit selbstgestalteten Texturen bis hin zu selbstentworfenen Bösewichten welche in nach eurer Vorstellung gebauten Festung / Dungeon umherwandern. Ob Eskorte, Versorgungs oder Jungfraurettungs-Quests. Alles ist möglich! 

Wir wollen qualitativ hochwertige Storys bieten und je detailreicher umso besser 


Grüße

PS: Für weitere Infos klickt auf den Minecraft Banner in meiner Sig! ^^


----------

